# O&w M65 Vs Cwc G10



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all

I am in the market for an everyday beater and have decided to go for a military/military style watch. I've reduced my list down to the O&W M65 and the CWC G10. As these watches are, as far as I can see, virtually identical apart from in price, I was hoping that you could help me choose between the two. What are these watches pros and cons, etc?

Many thanks!

Ash


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Ash and welcome to the forum,

I think it all depends what you want out of a watch. They both look very similar but one is a quartz and one is a mechanical. The G10 will be more accurate being a quartz but the M65 is a "proper" h34r: mechanical with a sweep second hand.

I've had a G10 and couldn't fault it at all but there's something about the M65 that's very appealing.

Andrew.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ash, Having owned both I would say it's a hard choice h34r:

One is a good quartz the other a good auto. The CWC can be got for about Â£40-Â£50 (second hand issued watch) in good condition. Don't know how much these are as un-issued new :blink: I guess the O&W is at least Â£110 brand new but would be a lot closer in price, as a second hand watch. The CWC is the real millitary deal, the M65 has the O&W history behind it but no real military conection. The CWC is quartz so ready to grab and go the O&W will need setting if it has stoped. Scratch the G10 crystal and you can polish it out, can't do that with O&W, so it could start looking like a beater after time :blink:

Not much to choose betwen them quality wise but if it's my money I would have G10.

A Â£40 G10 will always be worth that if it's not to knocked about. The Â£100 O&W (if bought new) will depreiciate down towards the price of CWC.

As always with these things, you pays your money takes your choice but you would not be disapointed with either 

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All the O & W's are great watches.

I would NOT buy a CWC G10. Have a look at the new PRS10 and it's new spec.

The O & W M5 is a superb watch if you care to consider that


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Have a look at the new PRS10 and it's new spec.


How ever you dress them up they are still a homage :bb: That's why I sold my couple of PRS's, it always niggled that I did not have the real thing 

They might be a better spec. but they were not the real deal :blink:

Having said that they are well built watches and represent good value if it's "in style of" you are after.

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A watch is there to do a job of work. I don't understand all this concern of a homage if it is done with class, style, and not meant to deceive. The CWC G10 is totally untrustworthy around water. The new PRS10 has a great spec., and looks excellent. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Sorry.........I just don't understand your point at all!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> A watch is there to do a job of work. I don't understand all this concern of a homage if it is done with class, style, and not meant to deceive. The CWC G10 is totally untrustworthy around water. The new PRS10 has a great spec., and looks excellent. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Sorry.........I just don't understand your point at all!!!


How many Alphas do you have then Griff?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

200


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> 200


Good man.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> A watch is there to do a job of work. I don't understand all this concern of a homage if it is done with class, style, and not meant to deceive. The CWC G10 is totally untrustworthy around water. The new PRS10 has a great spec., and looks excellent. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Sorry.........I just don't understand your point at all!!!


Nothing wrong with them at all and I was not sugesting they are made to deceive, as I said, good watches for the money like the O&W's. I just sooner have the original.

Are the G10's that bad or did you have a bad experiance with yours. Mine is from 1982 and _has_ been to war in the first Gulf conflict. It still looks good and works perfect. Ironicaly it's a Precista :lol:

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Look......I was a staff sergeant in the army and my dad was a captain. I know a little bit about watches and Foggy has said that the G10's should not be used when swimming. If I was a soldier today I would not trust a CWC G10 in the wet, but I would be very happy with the new PRS10.

I'm not looking for an argument here.

Roy's RLT 69 is excellent and a homage I believe to the Smiths military watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'm not looking for an argument here.


Good attitude Griff. 

The PRS10 may be a fine watch but Mike likes the real thing, don't criticise him for that. The G10 probably cost the MoD Â£15 a sample, the second hand ones sell to fools like us for Â£50 a pop.

I reckon the MoD got a bargain and if they were asked to pay a hundred quid for a PRS10 (for example) they would baulk at it and tell most service personnel to buy their own watches. Which they have done all along. :lol:

What mob were you in by the way Griff?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'm not looking for an argument here.


Hey Griff, I dont want an argument!!!!

If you have first hand experiance of them in military use, you know better.

So we will say not a bad watch in civie street as long as you don't get it to wet h34r:

So it's PRS 10 then  still not keen on homages though :cry2:

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

REME


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I remember coming back from town.....a little worse for wear.......and was challenged..... with, who goes there. I answered, I was told afterwards, with the answer.........stiff sergeant graffis(my surname is Griffiths) and then ,,,,,,graff sergeant stiffis.  :lol: but I had to watch it after that!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My dad was REME, as you know, Griff. One thing that mithered me was that the REME has never been allowed battle honours, despite being fully trained combat soldiers and essential to all ground based British military operations, in all theatres of war since 1942. REME soldiers have fought on the front line and still remained the specialist technicians that kept the army on its feet. That's a remarkable record really.

Without the skills of the REME, the British army would be crippled. That should have been acknowledged by showing the battle honours itâ€™s truly earned rather than taking its services for granted, imho.


----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Well....I rather seem to have opened a can of worms here! Thanks for all your responses so far. I must admit to being unaware that one is an auto, the other a quartz. I DID know about the G10 water issues, which is what leaves me torn between the two. Though, as my watches never get more than a splash from rain or dishwater, perhaps this is less of an issue for me.

I should make it clear that I don't REALLY care if the watch is actual military issue, a homage or whatever. I suppose I just like the clean, unfussy and rugged feeling that these watches have.

Further input on both watches still appreciated. I don't want to be responsible for starting any fights!!

Ash


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I very nearly went for the M65, but it was a little small so I settled on the Â£10 more expensive MP Auto. Still a homage, but its a nice watch.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

I am going to have to agree with Griff, I would prefer the PRS-10 over the CWC G10.

And, the O&W M65 over it as well. Even though the M65 is only rated to 3 atm, I find it resists water better than the 5 atm rated G10.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got both the CWC G10 and the O&W M65. I paid around Â£60 for each of them, as I'm eternally skint and was patient enough to wait for good secondhand versions to come up on fora like this one. I like them both for different reasons -- the G10 because it's an issued watch and, as it's quartz, requires minimal intervention, and the M65 because it's a handsome, rugged watch with just the right balance between military design cues and functionality. The other great thing about the M65 is that it's not too big for my spindly, and frankly rather rubbish wrists.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Does the O&W M65 and CWC G10 come out of the same factory? the dials look so similar it's uncanny!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)




----------

